# Slim Case, video card...



## WillingLearner (May 7, 2011)

I currently have a slim case, but want to put in a 700 watt PSU and an Nvidia 9800Gt but I dont think it will fit...what should I do?
Inspiron 530S


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You are kind of behind the 8-ball here. The slimline cases will not accept any ATX sized power supply. The best you could hope for is possible an SFX of which you won't find any rated higher than about 300 watts. Per the 9800GT, I'm not sure it would fit either as you only have room for a low profile card.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You are correct gcavan, the 9800GT and GTX are full size cards only. 

There is going to be an issue with any "hot" video card in a slimline case anyhow. The case is not cabable of removing the excess heat and will lead to premature failure of most motherboard components, starting with the capacitors.

After a little research, it would seem your Dell uses a standard ATX motherboard. This means that you *should* be able to install the motherboard in an aftermarket ATX case. This is the only option you have to upgrade the PSU and the GPU.


----------



## WillingLearner (May 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem, just keep in mind that Dell has a propensity torwards proprietary connections. even though the motherboard appears to be a standard ATX you may have issues with front panel connectors and such. As far as I can tell, you should have no real issues.


----------

